# dryer runs backwards



## Boz (Mar 15, 2008)

Any appliance techs out there? I have a Whirlpool dryer about 10yrs old. Still works fine, but the timer started running backwards. What ever cycle you set it on, it runs backwards.:confused1: Called a couple appliance repair shops and no one has heard of this before. Was just wondering if it could be something else, before I spend $70 on a new timer.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,



> I have a Whirlpool dryer about 10yrs old.


Model#?



> but the timer started running backwards. What ever cycle you set it on, it runs backwards. Called a couple appliance repair shops and no one has heard of this before.


Haven't seen one myself, but have heard of a few doing that. Something breaks in the timer motor and it starts up in the wrong direction = new timer time.

jeff.


----------



## Boz (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks jeff1 for your reply.

Model # LER6848AWO

Figured it was new timer time, just didn't want to spend $70 on a 10yr old unit and have it be something else. Can the timer be tested in any way. I can repair or replace just about anything, but I am seriously lacking in electrical diagnosis.

Thanks again for your input.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

> LER6848AWO


That will be LER6848AW*0*



> Can the timer be tested in any way


You have pretty much already done that, in timed dry the timer motor will receive 120 volts AC. Since the timer moves/advances ok the timer motor is getting power but the problem is more of an mechanical failure in the timer motor.

If needed:
















Timer assembly - LER6848AW0

jeff.


----------



## Boz (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks, I really appreciate the info.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Your welcome! 

jeff.


----------



## curls00 (Jul 12, 2007)

I was gonna suggest setting it to a certain time, hopping inside, and seeing if it turned into a time machine! 

All kidding aside, I'd look at fixing the timer and/or replacing the timer.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

sO YOU PUT IN DRY CLOTHES AND THEY COME OUT WET? lol lol:thumbup::whistling2:


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Heck I didn't know a timer could run backwards! And I have fooled with a few. Hehhe, I would have to try and take the timer motor off and see which way it is turning. Then take timer apart to see what piece of plastic is broken to allow this to happen. Just the way I am. A curious mind kinda thing with me. Good to "see" you Jeff.

You folks are good hands!
If Jeff tells you a pig can pick cotton, get the pig a bag. He knows appliances.


----------



## Davtelmx (Dec 15, 2015)

*Timer running backwards*



boman47k said:


> Heck I didn't know a timer could run backwards! And I have fooled with a few. Hehhe, I would have to try and take the timer motor off and see which way it is turning. Then take timer apart to see what piece of plastic is broken to allow this to happen. Just the way I am. A curious mind kinda thing with me. Good to "see" you Jeff.
> 
> You folks are good hands!
> If Jeff tells you a pig can pick cotton, get the pig a bag. He knows appliances.


All, 

This is a new comment for a rather old topic. First of all thanks for the comments that helped me find the solution for this problem. I found the problem to be in the motor assembly and not the timer itself. The issue is actually in the gear box in between the motor and the timer box. I fixed the problem with a $10 motor from a scrap yard. After changing the motor assembly (motor and gear box, couldn't buy just the gear box) my dryer is back to life. What was actually killing me is the timer was only running backwards in the auto mode area in the timer. More likely you will not need to buy a $120 timer.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

I think you have a motor issue. Single phase motors will run in either direction as determined by the polarity of the start winding in relation to the run winding. A pretty good explanation video *here*.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

Ten years, huh?

Might be time for a new one with all the bells and whistles. :surprise::biggrin2:

But then your wife will want a matching washer! :devil3:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> Ten years, huh?
> 
> Might be time for a new one with all the bells and whistles. :surprise::biggrin2:
> 
> But then your wife will want a matching washer! :devil3:


Na, almost white looks OK next to white, twice.:biggrin2: If ours was about 4-5 years older it could have been coppertone or green next to white, twice.:surprise:


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey there Jeff.

Long time, no see.

Hope everything is going well with you.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

GrayHair said:


> I think you have a motor issue. Single phase motors will run in either direction as determined by the polarity of the start winding in relation to the run winding. A pretty good explanation video *here*.


What you're saying is true for INDUCTION motors like capacitor start and split phase motors. If you reverse the leads between the start winding and the common terminal, the motor will turn backward. If you do the same between the run winding and the common terminal, that'll make it run backward too.

But, this is the timer motor, which is probably just a shaded pole motor. It shouldn't be turning backward.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> What you're saying is true for INDUCTION motors like capacitor start and split phase motors. If you reverse the leads between the start winding and the common terminal, the motor will turn backward. If you do the same between the run winding and the common terminal, that'll make it run backward too.
> 
> But, this is the timer motor, which is probably just a shaded pole motor. It shouldn't be turning backward.


OUCH! Bitten by speed reading *again*.


----------



## Davtelmx (Dec 15, 2015)

*More information*

I am adding this ebay picture for you to see the looks of the whole dryer timer assembly as my own's: 

Just to further elaborate over my observations: The motor itself only turns one way; the problem was found in the cogwheel box (kind of oval shape) in-between the motor and the timer box (metallic); after opening the failed unit I found some of the cogs in one of the wheels were missing/damaged, the cogwheel box has two protruding cogwheels which turn in opposite directions and mate with two ones inside the timer box (black plastic). I did not look further into the reasons for needing the wheels to turn in opposite directions. I just hope my findings might help someone if in need for another option for solving the problem.


----------



## Davtelmx (Dec 15, 2015)

Sorry if I confused anybody. I meant to say the cogwheel box and motor are metallic and the timer box is black plastic. Regards


----------

